# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Дышим и худеем - китайская гимнастика

## Irina

*В своем стремлении ко всему на свете подходить комплексно китайцы, несомненно, достойны уважения*.

Вот и к вопросу похудения они подошли со всей основательностью и серьезностью: китайская дыхательная гимнастика «цзяньфэй» (в переводе – «сбросить жир») одновременно с нормализацией веса обещает улучшение общего состояния организма, прекрасное здоровье до глубокой старости и умиротворение в душе в любых мирских треволнениях.

«Цзяньфэй» рассчитана, прежде всего, на то, что с помощью особым образом организованного дыхания вы справитесь с чувством голода и научитесь довольствоваться очень скромным набором блюд, буквально фруктами и овощами.
Печально, но факт: китайцы тоже считают, что для того, чтобы похудеть, нужно просто меньше есть.

*Итак: дыхательная гимнастика состоит из трех частей.*

Вернее, трех упражнений (как все просто, аж дух захватывает!):

    ** «Волна»,
    * «Лягушка»,
    * «Лотос».
*
Для выполнения всех трех нужно ослабить пояс и все утягивающие элементы одежды.

*«Волна».*

Лечь на спину, ноги согнуть в коленях под прямым углом, ступни поставить ровно.

Одну ладонь положить на грудь, другую – на живот.

При вдохе расправляем грудь, втягиваем живот, при выдохе – «втягиваем» грудь, надуваем живот. Руками контролируем движения тела и, если надо, помогаем.

Нужно сделать 40 вдохов-выдохов.

Особенность «Волны» заключается в том, что она выполняется только тогда и всегда тогда, когда человек голоден.

Такая волна помогает справиться с чувством голода и создать в организме ощущение сытости.

Если даже после 60 вдохов-выдохов чувство голода не прошло, зато появилось головокружение и слабость, добросердечные китайцы советуют… немного поесть.
*
«Лягушка».
*
Сесть на стул высотой 35-40 см так, чтобы голень и бедро образовали прямой или чуть меньший угол, колени раздвинуты на ширине плеч.

Левую кисть сжать в кулак, правой ладонью обхватить сжатый кулак (мужчинам, кстати, нужно делать наоборот, правую кисть сжимать, левой – обхватывать).
Локти ставим на колени, лоб кладем на кулак.

*Теперь самое сложное – полностью расслабьтесь.*

Улыбнитесь, представьте какую-нибудь приятную картину, настройтесь на спокойный и умиротворенный лад. На все эти процессы среднестатистическому китайцу нужно 2-3 минуты, нам же, в силу неумения как следует расслабляться, понадобится минут пять.
_
Теперь собственно дыхание._

Делаем свободный вдох через нос и внимательно следим, как он проходит в область живота, теперь так же медленно выдыхаем через рот, живот при этом становится мягким и расслабленным.

Снова вдыхаем, наполняя живот воздухом, замираем на две секунды, еще раз коротко вдыхаем, заполняя живот до конца, медленно выдыхаем.

Этот цикл – выдох, вдох, задержка дыхания на две секунды, короткий вдох, выдох – повторяем в течение 15 минут, три раза в день.

При всей кажущейся его простоте китайцы предупреждают, что «Лягушку» нельзя делать, если:


    * имеются внутренние кровотечения,
    * не прошло три месяца после операции,
    * у женщины менструация,
    * а также если вы плохо себя почувствуете во время выполнения упражнения.

*«Лотос».*

Садимся на стул или на пол, подвернув ноги под себя. Руки ладонью вверх кладем одну над другой, на ноги перед животом, женщина – левую поверх правой, а мужчина – наоборот.

Не опирайтесь на спинку стула, поясницу слегка выпрямите, опустите плечи, уберите грудь, подбородок чуть опустите, глаза закройте, кончик языка поднимите кверху и слегка прикоснитесь им к небу (около верхних зубов), полностью расслабьтесь, примите удобное, естественное положение.


_Первый этап._

Дыхание должно быть глубокое, длинное, легкое, ровное и очень естественное. Грудь и живот при этом не должны заметно подниматься и опускаться. Дышим в спокойном темпе 5 минут.

*Второй этап.*

Вдыхать естественно, не обращая на дыхание внимания, не управлять им. При выдохе полностью расслабиться и добиваться дыхания беззвучного, глубокого, длинного, ровного. На второй этап также потребуется 5 минут.

*Третий этап.*

Не управлять ни вдохом, ни выдохом.

Естественно дышите, не обращая внимания на глубину, ровность дыхания. При всем этом неизменно сохраняйте чувство, что дыхание есть, оно то близко, то далеко, то появляется, то исчезает.

На третий этап у вас должно уйти 10 минут.

Упражнение «Лотос» можно делать три раза в день перед едой,
а можно – утром после пробуждения и вечером перед сном.

Уфффф. Вот такая вот сложная и философски насыщенная гимнастика. Не знаю, как вам, а мне после «Лягушки» и «Лотоса» хочется есть с удвоенной силой – потому что создается ощущение титанического физического труда. Наверное, я не до конца расслабляюсь.

А ведь китайцы четко сказали: все делается в комплексе.

*Хочешь худеть – дыши, хочешь дышать – расслабляйся.*

----------

